# NAHBS Coolness...here



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

This is the first of what I thought was nice......

I liked the subtle reinforcement area under the DT. The bends are pleasing, so is the color in flat and even the CS's are given a light tweak....His drops are cool too.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

That Black Cat was by far my most "I'd own that bike AND ride it" bike of the show.

I stared at it for a very long time and fell in love. I see it in my dreams.


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice. Does the stem have a slight bend also?

Tim


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

As far as ornate lugs go. Herbie Helm. Doug Fattics apprentice and only in the newb area of the show so he doesn't get any real press pretty much blew the rest of them out of the water.

Clean work, original design that flows really well. Only in his early 20's so good work is not the realm of us old farts...


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

Um, kind of pains me to say this......But this is nice....

Vanilla/Dario track bike.....










Clean, clean. good geo, great drops and lines.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

dbohemian said:


> Um, kind of pains me to say this......But this is nice....
> 
> Vanilla/Dario track bike.....
> 
> Clean, clean. good geo, great drops and lines.


Oddly enough that was the one bike that I liked the most that I would never have the nerve to actually ride. I'd need to get a Rapha scarf to pull it off.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

I totally agree on that Vanilla. He does what he does well, and very consistently. The builder collabs are a great idea. He is for sure setting the bar for many other builders at the show, and it's easy to see why.

That Helm bike looks fantastic. I also like the Clockwork stainless/fillet pro bike, and Groovy's cruiser-esque atb.


Nothing too new or crazy that I have seen, but the whole internet picture gallery thing has it's limitations. Amazing skills anyway you cut it.

-Schmitty-


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

teamdicky said:


> That Black Cat was by far my most "I'd own that bike AND ride it" bike of the show.
> 
> I stared at it for a very long time and fell in love. I see it in my dreams.


I love his work, too. The swinger dropouts are by far my favorite adjustable DO design.


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

Who is the builder of this bike!!!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tendon said:


> Who is the builder of this bike!!!


Which bike?


----------



## Tendon (Jan 14, 2004)

The first one in this thread. I could not read the name on the bike. I like the light dropouts.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tendon said:


> The first one in this thread. I could not read the name on the bike. I like the light dropouts.


As mentioned in the first reply, Black Cat.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

this is a nice looking road bike by black cat as well...

plus after try'n to bend some stays this week i'm going to have to find a way to pay for one of these


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The Black Cat's are very nice. Contemporary, as if that was some dirty word at NAHBS.

I like the Dario-White collaboration, but I'm not really sure what the point is. It's like Dario is taking a leaf out of Madonna's book, which I don't really think he has to do at this stage.

Didn't like the Helm lugs. It's like none of the lug guys can take a single theme, and apply it to the entire bike. The head lugs seem to have nothing to do with any of the other lugs, which to me lacks cohesion. Leave that sh!t up to Brian Bayliss I say.

But yeah, this show to me seems like Black Cats Deb Ball. Kudos.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

Interesting tube bender.... who makes that one?


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

thrash said:


> Interesting tube bender.... who makes that one?


Don Juan aka Mr. Anvil.


----------



## thrash (Feb 9, 2005)

SOFTBUTT said:


> Don Juan aka Mr. Anvil.


Cool, thanks. He makes good stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

My favorites of the show... The orange De Salvo road bike, a friend of mine was going to bring it home but someone else bought it quicker than he did... The Black Cat CX bike... and for a mountain bike, I'd probably go with the Black Cat.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

dbohemian - thanks for this thread.

That flat green Black Cat caught my eye right away as well.

Seems like DeSalvo had a lot of nice bikes and frames on display.

And props to UrbanVelo for their great photo galleries - made it easy to go and find the goods.

I really liked that one Signal Cycles bike - it was sort of a wide tired 700c bike with some bars with a lot of backsweep (were they FSA Metropolis Bars?).

And Ted Wojcik's recumbant lawnmower kicks all kids of ass too! I'd love to use that thing on my lawn.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

MMcG said:


> dbohemian - thanks for this thread.
> 
> I really liked that one Signal Cycles bike - it was sort of a wide tired 700c bike with some bars with a lot of backsweep (were they FSA Metropolis Bars?).


The orange Signal with all the retro parts on it? I made the bar for that bike.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm glad to see some pictures of that anvil bender. I've had one on order for...let's say a while now... and I'm looking forward to receiving it so I can put it to good use. I'm living vicariously through the internets as my flight was canceled and I never made it there. The Black Cat looks super cool for sure, I'd love to take it for a ride.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

You see Form Cycles have the same internal Ti cable routing disease as you?


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> You see Form Cycles have the same internal Ti cable routing disease as you?


I saw it. I didn't realize I was contagious. They must have picked it up last time I was in Phoenix.


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

NAHBS 2010 pics.

417 pics downloadable in one 226mb zip file:

http://www.clockworkbikes.com/NAHBS_2010_1.html


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

I just did a search and found a gallery of pictures taken at the show by Ian Joyce.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

smudge said:


> The orange Signal with all the retro parts on it? I made the bar for that bike.


Yep that's the one. Nice work on those handlebars. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

You know whats cooler? Riding bikes. Too bad trails are complete crap right now...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Guys that were there - what did you think of the Zancanato frames? I've seen a few of Zanks work with mtbs a few years ago at a 24 hour event and have sort of followed his work a bit from afar. Seems like he really does some sweet CX frames/frame-sets.


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

MMcG said:


> Guys that were there - what did you think of the Zancanato frames? I've seen a few of Zanks work with mtbs a few years ago at a 24 hour event and have sort of followed his work a bit from afar. Seems like he really does some sweet CX frames/frame-sets.


Ultra cleanly done lugged bikes. Think Richard Sachs with less history and more than one color.

I don't think I've seen one of his MTB's though.


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> NAHBS 2010 pics.
> 
> 417 pics downloadable in one 226mb zip file:


Thank you so much for doing this. I spent an hour looking at those pictures before work this morning.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Roadsters said:


>


Can someone explain this frame from Serotta? Is it carbon fiber just painted up to look like segmented wood? Or is that really segmented wood? Just curious.

thanks, zip.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

CF with wood camoflage if you wll.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

I prefer to call it "like sticking faux carbon self-adhesive vinyl on an aluminium bike, except in reverse".


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

anyone got more pics of the Black Cat CX and Road bikes?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Some nicer pix here.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

I love the ol' Rusty Brew.


----------



## ChuckUni (Feb 1, 2006)

~martini~ said:


> I love the ol' Rusty Brew.


That bike was great. Talk about simple, yet loaded with cool hotrod style...


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

I guess they've been mowing grass with this since last August - Gotta love the father and son connection with this too. Nice work Cody and Ted!


----------



## BREW1dude (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone! What a great show!!
Here is the link to Ol' Rusty
http://www.brewracingframes.com/id79.htm


----------



## j-ro (Feb 21, 2009)

BREW1dude said:


> Thanks everyone! What a great show!!
> Here is the link to Ol' Rusty
> http://www.brewracingframes.com/id79.htm


Yeah, that SS-ST cluster is just FRICKEN HAWT! i'm so ripping that off


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

any one has some high rez pics of my new dream bike?  

Moots Snoots Snow Bike.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Punkeyboozter said:


> any one has some high rez pics of my new dream bike?
> 
> Moots Snoots Snow Bike.


They've had it at the last three shows. I bet if you searched flickr you'd find plenty


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

smudge said:


> They've had it at the last three shows. I bet if you searched flickr you'd find plenty


oww the sweetness








***found on another post on Mtbr.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Brew is fvcking sweet! And the Moots!


----------

